# Andrew Hale Killed in Los Gatos, Feb 27



## Francis Cebedo

Andrew John Hale, an avid cyclist and KLA Tencor executive was killed yesterday when he was struck by a minivan on the intersection of Los Gatos Blvd and Blossom Hill road.

The Mercury news reported that Andrew crossed a red light. But the Los Gatos Observer reported that it is under investigation.

This makes no sense. Why would Andrew Hale cross a red light on the grand daddy of all intersections in Los Gatos. I'm skeptical. And I adhere to the saying 'dead men don't talk.'

So if you know anything about the accident, the police want to hear from you. Anyone with information about the accident is asked to contact Officer *Jim Wiens* at (408) *354-8600*.

Andrew Hale is 54 years old and recently rode with us in the Sierra Road KOM Hill Climb on Feb 16, 2008. His results are:

https://www.milliseconds.com/ResultsIndividual.php?varParticipantRecID=116&varRaceID=1014
Participant Detail Information
<table border="0" cellspacing="1" height="85%" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="13%">Racer Number ​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="35%">126</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="9%">Race Start​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="15%">10:00:00.000</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="11%">Overall Place​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="17%">206</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Name​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew HALE </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Assigned Start​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">10:30:00.000</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Overall Back​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+00:19:35.82</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Home Town​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">C-KLA-TENCOR </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Actual Start​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">10:35:48.130</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Gender Place​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">185</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Age​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">50</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Stop Time​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">11:16:37.690</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Gender Back​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+00:19:35.82</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Gender​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">M</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Total Time​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">00:40:49.56</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Class Place​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">128</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Class/Division Name​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Cat 4/5 (Citizen) Male</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Net Time​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">00:40:49.56</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Class Back​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+0008.16</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap"></td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap"></td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Pace​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap"> 5.4</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Total Adjustments​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+00:00:00.000
</td></tr></tbody></table>
I'll attach his photo below. His professional profile is at
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/0/75a/6a3

A detailed report is here along with photos from the accident.
https://losgatosobserver.com/los-gatos/Article.php?article_id=0756

francis
founder, roadbikereview

Photo by Jan Snyder
https://cyclefreak7.smugmug.com/gallery/4349843_msCkc#255231428


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom

*My heart aches again!*

I am so sad when I hear about a cyclist that is killed just because he likes to ride a bike. My heart goes out to all his family, friends and co-workers that will miss him forever.

I sincerely doubt this man ran a red light. Maybe that's wishful thinking but I have a hunch it is not and I do hope that anyone witnessing the event will come forward with information.

Please accept my deepest regrets that something this tragic has occurred again.
Sincerely,
Mary Ann Parker





francois said:


> Andrew John Hale, an avid cyclist and KLA Tencor executive was killed yesterday when he was struck by a minivan on the intersection of Los Gatos Blvd and Blossom Hill road.
> 
> The Mercury news reported that Andrew crossed a red light. But the Los Gatos Observer reported that it is under investigation.
> 
> This makes no sense. Why would Andrew Hale cross a red light on the grand daddy of all intersections in Los Gatos. I'm skeptical. And I adhere to the saying 'dead men don't talk.'
> 
> So if you know anything about the accident, the police want to hear from you. Anyone with information about the accident is asked to contact Officer *Jim Wiens* at (408) *354-8600*.
> 
> Andrew Hale is 54 years old and recently rode with us in the Sierra Road KOM Hill Climb on Feb 16, 2008. His results are:
> 
> https://www.milliseconds.com/ResultsIndividual.php?varParticipantRecID=116&varRaceID=1014
> Participant Detail Information
> <table border="0" cellspacing="1" height="85%" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="13%">Racer Number ​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="35%">126</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="9%">Race Start​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="15%">10:00:00.000</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="11%">Overall Place​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap" width="17%">206</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Name​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew HALE </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Assigned Start​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">10:30:00.000</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Overall Back​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+00:19:35.82</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Home Town​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">C-KLA-TENCOR </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Actual Start​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">10:35:48.130</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Gender Place​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">185</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Age​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">50</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Stop Time​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">11:16:37.690</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Gender Back​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+00:19:35.82</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Gender​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">M</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Total Time​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">00:40:49.56</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Class Place​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">128</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Class/Division Name​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Cat 4/5 (Citizen) Male</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Net Time​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">00:40:49.56</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Class Back​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+0008.16</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap"></td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap"></td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Pace​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap"> 5.4</td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">Total Adjustments​ </td> <td height="15" nowrap="nowrap">+00:00:00.000
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> I'll attach his photo below. His professional profile is at
> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/0/75a/6a3
> 
> A detailed report is here along with photos from the accident.
> https://losgatosobserver.com/los-gatos/Article.php?article_id=0756
> 
> francis
> founder, roadbikereview
> 
> Photo by Jan Snyder
> https://cyclefreak7.smugmug.com/gallery/4349843_msCkc#255231428


----------



## CoLiKe20




----------



## Francis Cebedo

My friend lives in the area and he says there's cameras on that intersection.

Authorities, please investigate the video and time stamps. And check possible distracted driving with cell phone records.

And witnesses, please step forward. 

I'm not claiming any wrong doing but I would like to stand up for cyclists that are harmed.

fc

Photos from Los Gatos Observer(you could see the the camera on the intersection):


















fc


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

That's pretty sickening news. Having ridden through that intersection many times makes it seem a little more real and makes me feel a little more vulnerable. It's hard to accept without witnesses the Mercury News opinion that he ran a red light. Fifty-four year old company executives generally aren't the red light running types. In my opinion (generally speaking, not necessarily applicable to this incident), minivan driving soccer moms are the type to be talking on their cell phones while driving.
My thoughts are with his family at this time.


----------



## brujenn

So sad, and infuriating. Here in Portland, the reporters cast a cloud of suspicion over the dead cyclist before the ambulance even reaches the hospital or morgue.


----------



## kabbers

Just as an FYI. The motorist is a minivan-driving mother. That is true. She is also an experienced cyclist -- in addition to local and commuting cycling, she has done Seattle-to-Portland and Cycle Oregon. She is highly in tune with the potential dangers of cycling in traffic.

How about we not automatically assume the motorist is an evil, cyclist-hating moron? Because she's not. Let's see what the investigation shows. It's entirely possible that either party or both made a tragic mistake.


----------



## 99trek5200

It is tragic. My father died (heart attack) at 54 and I was 10. I've lived his family's perspective. Regardless of the situation with the driver of the van, it will certainly be something that haunts her for the rest of her life as well.

I pray for everyone involved.

May Andrew rest in peace.


----------



## eddy

kabbers said:


> Just as an FYI. The motorist is a minivan-driving mother. That is true. She is also an experienced cyclist -- in addition to local and commuting cycling, she has done Seattle-to-Portland and Cycle Oregon. She is highly in tune with the potential dangers of cycling in traffic.
> 
> How about we not automatically assume the motorist is an evil, cyclist-hating moron? Because she's not. Let's see what the investigation shows. It's entirely possible that either party or both made a tragic mistake.


I don't think anyone assumed or stated that the driver is an evil, cyclist-hating moron. I believe all of the comments are expressing sympathy for the cyclist and/or generalizing that the motorist may have been driving distracted, as is often the case.

I am very sorry to hear this news for the loss of the cyclist and for the woman who has to live with this, whether or not she was at fault.


----------



## wipeout

kabbers said:


> Just as an FYI. The motorist is a minivan-driving mother. That is true. She is also an experienced cyclist -- in addition to local and commuting cycling, she has done Seattle-to-Portland and Cycle Oregon. She is highly in tune with the potential dangers of cycling in traffic.
> 
> How about we not automatically assume the motorist is an evil, cyclist-hating moron? Because she's not. Let's see what the investigation shows. It's entirely possible that either party or both made a tragic mistake.


Has anyone heard anything more about how this accident happened?


----------



## chas

wipeout said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about how this accident happened?


From Francois' link in the OP:
_Update 3/5/06: The police have concluded that Mr. Hale, traveling north on Los Gatos Blvd., turned left onto westbound Blossom Hill Rd. against a red left turn arrow, according to Capt. David Gravel. The driver of the minivan, southbound on Los Gatos Blvd. had a green light and was not driving improperly. There was no indication that the traffic signals were malfunctioning at the time of the accident and they have been checked since. It would appear that Mr. Hale overlooked the red arrow and treated the situation as an uncontrolled left turn pocket. Anyone with information is still asked to contact Officer Wiens._

*[email protected]*


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Eyewitness here:
----------------
*Dianef* 03/15/08 1:35 pm
First of all, I would like to offer my deepest sympathies to the families and friends of cyclist Andrew Hale and motorist Beth. I am an avid cyclist myself and was a witness to this horrible accident. I was driving to Whole Foods, travelling in the same direction as Andrew. I first noticed him along Los Gatos Blvd. because he was riding at an impressive speed. I saw him move into the left lane and the light was red. I noticed that he was not slowing down and could not believe it when he rode through the red light. The words "oh my God, what is he doing?" were running through my head as he got hit by the motorist. I cannot imagine that she even saw him or knew what was going on until afterwards. I cannot begin to imagine the trauma she is going through. I have been having nightmares about the accident since I saw it. I have thought about how much this has changed her life over the past few weeks. I have also noted that sometimes when the forward moving traffic at this intersection is green, the left turn arrow is red and at other times, both lights are green. It sounds like Andrew rode this intersection often and the only explanation that I can imagine based on your comments, is that he thought the left arrow was green because the forward traffic light was green.
Sometimes, people just make mistakes. This was a terrible tragedy that has changed many peoples lives. I hope that as the weather becomes nicer, cyclists and motorist will proceed with caution. And I hope that all those whose lives have been touched by this incident can begin to heal!
-------------
from here: http://losgatosobserver.com/los-gatos/Article.php?article_id=0756


----------



## mohair_chair

It's nice to get an eyewitness account. Usually, we never learn the truth of these accidents. I used to live a block from that intersection and still can't believe anyone would run it. 

francois, there are cameras on that intersection, but they are used to detect the presence of traffic instead of the typical metal loops embedded in the pavement. People think they are red light cameras, but so far, they don't record anything.


----------



## wipeout

Thanks for the update...


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom

I would like to publicly apologize for jumping to conclusions in the case of the fallen cyclist, Andrew Hale. I couldn't imagine a cyclist with his many years in the saddle running a red light. I would also like to aplogize to the driver of the mini-van who must be going through her own sort of hell, being a cyclist herself, at having been behind the wheel.

It's so easy for us sometimes to take sides when we don't know the facts. I speak for myself. I'm definitely going to curb my tendency to post an opinion when I don't have all the facts.

It was a horrible tragedy. My heart goes out to the cyclist's family and also to the driver, who is going to have to carry this with her for the rest of her life.

I am so sorry for all involved.
Mary Ann


----------



## nagatahawk

My deepest condolenses to Andrews family.
I always saddens me to learn we have lost another fellow cyclist. We lost our firms managing partner last year to a dwI motorist. it was different circumstances but the results were equally devastating.

God Speed Andrew.
Yours, Wayne Nagata


----------



## rensho

Sounds like a terrible mistake, or lapse in judgment. Too bad it took a life and disturbed another.

That intersection is a pretty big one, with good visibility on all 4 sides. It is tough to imagine someone running that left on purpose.


----------



## rensho

Just dug up this study. Yowza!

Scroll down to 100 Cars Study.
http://twocitiestwowheels.blogspot.com/2006_06_01_archive.html

A small, scary snippet:

"The study, in brief, place multiple cameras and recording devices in 100 cars in northern Virginia for 13 months and recorded every last mile they drove. That's 100 cars, 13 months, 42,300 hours of driving, 241 drivers, nearly 2,000,000 miles. During that time, the following data set was generated (according to the Virginia Tech Transportation Institute press release):


* 15 police-reported and 67 non-police reported crashes. Crashes were defined as any physical contact between the subject vehicle and another vehicle, pedestrian, or object, including low impact events, such as striking curbs and parking blocks.

* 761 near-crashes (situations requiring a rapid, severe evasive maneuver to avoid a crash).

* 8,295 incidents (situations requiring an evasive maneuver occurring at less magnitude than a near-crash).

** Nearly 80 percent of all crashes and 65 percent of all near-crashes involved driver inattention, just prior (within 3 seconds) to the onset of the conflict.*

* In addition, the study showed that total crash involvement may be over five times higher than police reported crashes."


That's 100 drivers, yielding 82 total crashes in 13 months. So almost every driver had a crash (well, you know what I'm saying).

Wow.


----------



## wipeout

rensho said:


> Just dug up this study. Yowza!
> 
> * 15 police-reported and 67 non-police reported crashes. Crashes were defined as any physical contact between the subject vehicle and another vehicle, pedestrian, or object, including low impact events, such as striking curbs and parking blocks.
> 
> That's 100 drivers, yielding 82 total crashes in 13 months. So almost every driver had a crash (well, you know what I'm saying).
> 
> Wow.


I don't know - hitting a parking block or curbing your wheels is considered a crash?


----------



## rensho

True, let's mentally subtract all the parking block hits.


----------

